# Cache für Passwörter - alte Passwörter bleiben gültig



## capslock (19. April 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem unter OpenSuse: nach Änderung des Passwortes über den Befehl passwd behalten vorherige Passwörter ihre Gültigkeit, man kann sich also mit dem neuen und den vorherigen/früheren Passwörten einloggen. 

Gibt's da sowas wie einen Passwort-Cache? was könnte man unternehmen, damit die alten Passwörter nicht mehr gelten?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. April 2010)

Hallo!



capslock hat gesagt.:


> .....unter OpenSuse: nach Änderung des Passwortes über den Befehl passwd.....


Du hast das Passwort also nicht per Yast geändert?



capslock hat gesagt.:


> Gibt's da sowas wie einen Passwort-Cache?


Einen Cache nicht, aber eine "shadow"-Datei.



capslock hat gesagt.:


> was könnte man unternehmen, damit die alten Passwörter nicht mehr gelten?


Die "passwd"-Datei und "shadow"-Datei mittels "pwconv" miteinander abgleichen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## capslock (25. April 2010)

Das Problem ist gelöst - es ist ein sehr altes System "Passwords are truncated to 8 characters" ...
tatsächlich waren die passphrasen an den ersten 8 Stellen identisch. Doof.

Trotzdem noch diese Frage:



> Du hast das Passwort also nicht per Yast geändert?


nein, mit "passwd". Mag Suse das nicht?


----------

